# need help



## WFOraceway (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New Year new to hobby talk and need some help does any one know how to get a trackmate transponder to work on a i laps system new track just opened and a lot of racers that run at my track have the trackmate transponders please help would like to help a new track get started


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I believe that only I Laps transponders work on their system.


----------

